# Annoying timewasters!!!!!!!!!!!



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

Does anyone else find it annoying when someone says they're going to buy something & then no further contact, why waste peoples time??????????:blowup:


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

I think most are just dreamers mate, though this is still no excuse for wasting peoples time. Think its always better to advertise with a picture too, stops the pic hunters harrassing you.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

:lol2: yeah all the time.
Best thing is to ask for a deposit especially if your delivering.
Half the time you dont hear anything from them again and the ones who give you a deposit get the snakes.
Nice and easy


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

bosc888 said:


> Does anyone else find it annoying when someone says they're going to buy something & then no further contact, why waste peoples time??????????:blowup:


totally agree with you


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

I think a lot of people get really excited and want to hurry and "claim" it before anyone else can. Then they calm down and realise that they don't actually have the money/space/whatever and get the old "buyer's remorse". 

That's why if I reply to an ad I always say how likely it is that I'll actually be able to come through, and if there are potential issues I always tell the person to keep their ad open and let it go to someone else if they can act sooner. As an eBay seller I know how annoying it is when somebody buys something on impulse then rather than come clean, just stop replying to my messages. GRR!


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Glad somebody made a thread about this. I was thinking we should make a sticky or something in general herp and have a list of people who have wasted time or scammers or just generaly had a bad experience with!


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

A friend of mine who works in a shop part time was telling me about this he calls them T.T.W or typical time wasters lol.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Torres13 said:


> Glad somebody made a thread about this. I was thinking we should make a sticky or something in general herp and have a list of people who have wasted time or scammers or just generaly had a bad experience with!


 
There is a sticky on the classifieds (well there was before it was all segregated as it is now) and there are rules to the classifieds for the buyers and even sellers. I never get why there are people that purley want pictures of the snakes what's the point. If i am going to buy something or something catches my eye im always honest and will say id like it but wont have X money for X amount of days/weeks and if its still available im interested but if its gone no hassle. There are a lot of impulses tbh.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Phaedra said:


> I think a lot of people get really excited and want to hurry and "claim" it before anyone else can. Then they calm down and realise that they don't actually have the money/space/whatever and get the old "buyer's remorse".
> 
> That's why if I reply to an ad I always say how likely it is that I'll actually be able to come through, and if there are potential issues I always tell the person to keep their ad open and let it go to someone else if they can act sooner. As an eBay seller I know how annoying it is when somebody buys something on impulse then rather than come clean, just stop replying to my messages. GRR!


Got it in a nutshell!!!! i have been let down quite often ... you get used to it unfortunately.
TBH i have let someone down once and i felt like sh*t after.... only once but i let them know .... none of this not turning up lark.
Its a hard life selling when stuff like that happens though.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I imagine if a thread was made which was open to anybody to post it would get quite heated so there is no good way of doing it really! 
Some people just want everything, which is fair enough if your going to be everything but if your not why bother wasting peoples time and efforts?
Another thing which annoys me is when you make a thread selling something and somebody repiles saying, if i lived closer or if I had the money I would! I personally get excited when somebody repiles to my thread and when I see an answer like that it just dissapoints me!


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Well said but its a two way street, ive been put off by dishonest or greedy sellers, sometimes they dont have a clue how to conduct a sale so i just tell them where to go - Every query i make regarding a critter is always genuine though.

Ive never let anyone down, i did come close this weekend though, id arranged to meet kennydrew but something came up an hour or so before i was supposed to meet him - I sent my wife instead so everything was fine :no1:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

The first corn I bought was from someone on this forum and was put on as relisting due to timewasters and I said I was interested at the same time there was a women also interested and the seller said that there was someone else I said that if she wanted it no problem let her have it, later that day I said to myself sod it the women will only waste her time again so I paid a £10 deposit to hold it and said to keep hold and I would collect it when I had the full amount which I kept my word too. It's just common courtesy to be straight with someone.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Torres13 said:


> I imagine if a thread was made which was open to anybody to post it would get quite heated so there is no good way of doing it really!
> Some people just want everything, which is fair enough if your going to be everything but if your not why bother wasting peoples time and efforts?
> Another thing which annoys me is when you make a thread selling something and somebody repiles saying, if i lived closer or if I had the money I would! I personally get excited when somebody repiles to my thread and when I see an answer like that it just dissapoints me!


That boils my wee wee too, for sale threads full of crap. Loads of them with "free bump" too, wtf is that about?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Torres13 said:


> I imagine if a thread was made which was open to anybody to post it would get quite heated so there is no good way of doing it really!
> Some people just want everything, which is fair enough if your going to be everything but if your not why bother wasting peoples time and efforts?
> Another thing which annoys me is when you make a thread selling something and somebody repiles saying, if i lived closer or if I had the money I would! I personally get excited when somebody repiles to my thread and when I see an answer like that it just dissapoints me!


Unfortunately that is literally 99% of all classifieds which is a real pain in the ass. "If only I was closer" is the biggest load of bo****ks tbh, England is not that big of a country and living in a different part of the country is not really an issue considers TNT deal with rep deliveries and there is Reptile taxi or plain simply they can get off their asses and take a road trip. A 3 hour or 4 hour drive is not as big a burden that everyone makes out to be.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I learnt my lessons selling kittens

1) Always start the advertised price at over the odds - you can always reduce it

2) The above because it stops alot of the timewasters, countless e-mails, im's and phone calls.

3) Never give out address details until the day before - ask them to ring then to confirm the appointment and explain you'll tell them where you are.

and 4) Never-Ever reverse something for someone without a resonable (say 1/3 non-refundable deposit with a date they have to pick it up by.

And everytime I diviate from these rules - I get stung!

There may be new rules I have to pick up in the rep game. After all people are people!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Deposit deposit deposit.
It sorts the timewasters from the people who actually want your stuff.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

We could bitch and moan about this all day eh! Another thing which annoys me is when you make a sale thread, you get a reply and the first thing it says is, can you lower the price at all? 
I mean fair enough they want a good price but they have just basically destroyed your thread by making out your price isnt fair! I dont mind if its like 'lower it to this and ill buy it' but somepeople never any any intention


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Torres13 said:


> We could bitch and moan about this all day eh! Another thing which annoys me is when you make a sale thread, you get a reply and the first thing it says is, can you lower the price at all?
> I mean fair enough they want a good price but they have just basically destroyed your thread by making out your price isnt fair! I dont mind if its like 'lower it to this and ill buy it' but somepeople never any any intention


I always reply to classifieds through PMs for this reason


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I did it once I admit, but I had an unfortunate change of circumstances and we did discuss it months before they would be ready, and i did PM and apologise and explain.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I reckon in many cases a lot of the time wasters are the younger members (not tarnishing everyone so apologise if anyone young doesnt fall into this) that simply want it but dont have enough or the parents decided against it. It's bad enough to waste time by putting pointless replies in the thread but it's worse when they actually say they will arrange a pick up point and just dont show up and ignore any calls or emails which is inexcusible tbh. Unless there was very good reason but for the sake of p*ssing someone around is just.... I dont know all I can say is bad karma i believe do good receive good do bad receive bad.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Another thing that annoys me is people who dont tell you the whole story or advertise things as something else.

Ive bought a few 'breeding weight' royals before now that are a good 500-600g short of breeding weight.

Its when you get there and they say 'yeah should be good to go this season'. Im thinking HUH?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I did it once I admit, but I had an unfortunate change of circumstances and we did discuss it months before they would be ready, and i did PM and apologise and explain.


That's common courtesy and you were honest so that's ok you explained what was up and didn't keep them hanging around.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

spider_mad said:


> A 3 hour or 4 hour drive is not as big a burden that everyone makes out to be.


Unless of course you don't have a car..... which is where we are. Only way we can collect anything is via train.

Granted, I don't like timewasters either - and my rule is basically I'll meet someone in a public place, but I won't wait for longer than an hour after they were meant to be there. I owe it to my animals to take better care of them than that.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Unless of course you don't have a car..... which is where we are. Only way we can collect anything is via train.
> 
> Granted, I don't like timewasters either - and my rule is basically I'll meet someone in a public place, but I won't wait for longer than an hour after they were meant to be there. I owe it to my animals to take better care of them than that.


Yeah there are exceptions dont get me wrong there are always certain circumstances and occurances. Ive never gone half way to meet someone just a bit paranoid myself prefer collect from their place or reptile taxi.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Tops said:


> Another thing that annoys me is people who dont tell you the whole story or advertise things as something else.
> 
> Ive bought a few 'breeding weight' royals before now that are a good 500-600g short of breeding weight.
> 
> Its when you get there and they say 'yeah should be good to go this season'. Im thinking HUH?


Maybe this thread should be made into a "get it off your chest" thread lol. There's also the sneaky buyers who will buy a snake or whatever just to sell it on to make a profit. I know that possession is 9 10ths of the law and when paid for is theirs and if they want can sell on but they are animals that live for 20 years maybe more not card collecting.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lol yeah! I was a bit nervous about saying some of my opinions on the matter but it seems we all share the same thoughts! I guess its just part and parcel of selling! I do think we should make a sticky about it in the classifies tho! outline very clear rules!


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Torres13 said:


> Lol yeah! I was a bit nervous about saying some of my opinions on the matter but it seems we all share the same thoughts! I guess its just part and parcel of selling! I do think we should make a sticky about it in the classifies tho! outline very clear rules![/quote
> 
> 
> *Classified Forums - Posting Rules & Information*
> ...


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

totally agree why bother???


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we sell a lot of stuff...

and we get messed about a LOT. 

it upsets me every time, but i know i just need to get used to it...

so if anyone asks about something, and then comes back later to find it gone, please don't get upset about it! lol

i won't hold stuff for anyone any more, because of the many people who have messed me about... 
unless i have dealt with you personally in the past, and trust you. 

i have been messed about FAR too much to trust anyone any more! 

it is very upsetting for the people selling things, especially when plans have been altered to fit around people coming to view something, and they never show up. 

this is one of my biggest pet hates. but from now on, it's not going to bother me, as i'm not going to believe something sold until the money is in my hand!!! 

sami


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Get a deposit Sami!


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

That's what I think £10 deposit or depending how much the given reptile costs put a X% deposit and problem solved.


----------



## Dave_D (Apr 4, 2007)

its still just annoying when you want something, then someone says "I got one, you can have it for x amount" then when you say yes and ask how to sort out shipping, payment etc, they dont reply!

I had this recently, I was even willing to pick it up but the seller wouldnt reply to my messages or emails!

Ended up going elsewhere


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Deposits can be annoying tho, especially with paypal as they charge you like 50/60p of it and then will charge you again when the rest of the payment is made! But I spose its the price to pay! And if they dont reply your left with 'free money'


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah, i might just start doing that! 

make a set format for replies when ppl ask about stuff ~ 

collection / delivery and when, and £x non returnable deposit secures. 

i'm more than happy to pay deposits to secure things if i have the cash at the time. 

i just get wound up with people when i am trying to sell stuff to make room asap, and they PM asking if i can hold it til the end of the month when they get paid! 

so before anyone else asks... NO. if it's for sale, the first person who turns up with the cash gets it! lol 

sami


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Torres13 said:


> Deposits can be annoying tho, especially with paypal as they charge you like 50/60p of it and then will charge you again when the rest of the payment is made! But I spose its the price to pay! And if they dont reply your left with 'free money'


Well you just get a 10-20% deposit and agree to get the rest in cash on collection/delivery.
That way its not costing you anything and you only lose 50p for the transaction. People are far more likely to follow through with the sale if they are waivering after they have stuck a deposit down on something.



quixotic_axolotl said:


> yeah, i might just start doing that!
> 
> make a set format for replies when ppl ask about stuff ~
> 
> ...


I agree. I'm happy to hold onto something if a deposit has been paid though. No deposit = first come, first serve


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> yeah, i might just start doing that!
> 
> make a set format for replies when ppl ask about stuff ~
> 
> ...


I'd have been there for the rats last week if I didn't live in the arse end of nowhere...! :lol2:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Id never leave a deposit on something i was buying from here and it doesnt mean im not a genuine buyer. If im not trusted then its not my problem, if someone has been burnt a lot then i can see why they wouldnt trust people but im not going to deal with anyone with trust issues - its just not cool for me : victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Id never leave a deposit on something i was buying from here and it doesnt mean im not a genuine buyer. If im not trusted then its not my problem, if someone has been burnt a lot then i can see why they wouldnt trust people but im not going to deal with anyone with trust issues - its just not cool for me : victory:


Fair enough. Each to their own. If someone is coming to collect an animal then its not a problem. I wouldnt need a deposit in that situation. If however I have to hold the animal for a period of time when i could have sold it or I have to travel hours away to deliver then I will need a deposit. Just to prevent people from changing their mind and wasting both my time and money.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Id never leave a deposit on something i was buying from here and it doesnt mean im not a genuine buyer. If im not trusted then its not my problem, if someone has been burnt a lot then i can see why they wouldnt trust people but im not going to deal with anyone with trust issues - its just not cool for me : victory:


That's a good point if collecting then its different but stating a deposit needed to hold would deter all the people who do waste time.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

spider_mad said:


> That's a good point if collecting then its different but stating a deposit needed to hold would deter all the people who do waste time.


It also puts off a lot of genuine offers too, so does posting a higher price to put off time wasters - it puts off people not willing to pay over the odds too.

The worst tools are those who put up ads like this for sale.



> Royal python for sale


Id like to see people who post adverts like this nuked from orbit if possible.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Id never leave a deposit on something i was buying from here and it doesnt mean im not a genuine buyer. If im not trusted then its not my problem, if someone has been burnt a lot then i can see why they wouldnt trust people but im not going to deal with anyone with trust issues - its just not cool for me : victory:


Me either, if I say I want it then I want it. HOWEVER if I turn up and the animal is v.unhealthy then I'm gonna walk away. I never asked people for deposits when I sold my lot and all buys/sells have gone v.smoothly so far

Also I'm insolvent so have no access to cheque book or debit cards etc. (for paypal).


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> It also puts off a lot of genuine offers too, so does posting a higher price to put off time wasters - it puts off people not willing to pay over the odds too.
> 
> The worst tools are those who put up ads like this for sale.
> 
> ...


Whats up with selling a royal python?
Or do you mean the lack on information in the title? If it draws more people in to look at actual advert then its probably good advertising.
If you can make people interested then your 1/2 way there.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I think he means, when you click on a post and all it says is
'selling xxx' with no more information! The post then gets messed up with people asking what sex/how big,what age and the usual and it can be page 2 before offers are made


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Torres13 said:


> I think he means, when you click on a post and all it says is
> 'selling xxx' with no more information! The post then gets messed up with people asking what sex/how big,what age and the usual and it can be page 2 before offers are made


oh yeah thats annoying.
People should always be completely honest, say exactly what they have and ideally include a photo and location. 
No need for comments or questions that way


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

That was my bogus as Tops :no1: One that boils my piss more is.



> Royal Python for sale, PM me for more information


How many PM's is he/she gunna get? Id like to see these people nuked from orbit too.


----------

